# Make Vegemite From Homebrew Dregs



## Jeromoire (6/12/20)

What do you do with the leftover dregs from Homebrew? A lot of people ask if you can make Vegemite.

Well here's the deal folks. I researched Vegemite recipes. There's Vegemite, Promite, Marmite etc. It's all basically the same stuff, a yeast extract spread, but they all kind of taste different. It's like Homebrew. There's as many different tastes and varieties depending on your basic recipe, how complex you want to get etc.
But here's a very basic recipe for your yeast dregs that I tried, and it worked out ok. (And I'm a Vegemite lover.) 

Finely chop up some onions, celery, carrot, turnip etc. You can vary the recipe depending on your taste preference. The secret is 'finely' chop. Then you sautée it in a little olive oil. The longer you sautée it, the more flavour / sweetness you bring out of the onions, so I suggest a really low heat for up to 20 minutes or more.

Meanwhile, reduce the liquid content in your dregs by simmering it on a low heat. This may take up to 4 or 5 hours.

Pulverise the veggie mix until it's virtually a fine paste, and continually do the same with the dregs.

Combine all the ingredients. Add sugar and salt to taste. You might try adding a little soy sauce and spice. Once it's really thick, I usually put it in a Pyrex dish in the microwave for maybe 20 / 30 minutes to further reduce any moisture content.

That's basically it. Yeast Extract Spread, and you can vary the recipe slightly to taste, just as you can vary Homebrew recipes. And It's great on toast.

I made a nice yeast extract spread from the dregs of my cherry-banana Mead, and it tasted sort of halfway between Vegemite and Promite. The key is to have fun and experiment with your recipes.

Ok. That's it for today folks! Enjoy your Homebrewing!


----------



## robbie_d (9/12/20)

Definitely have to try this after the next brew


----------



## Paleman (9/12/20)

Or just go to the supermarket.


----------



## ozdevil (9/12/20)

much as i like vegemite, i think i will still pay for the real gold , homebrewing vegemite was not on my bucket list


----------



## Moog (9/12/20)

Thanks for sharing your technique, I’ve read things before where they used a centrifuge to separate the solids etc, it all sounded like WAY too much hassle. Yours sounds much more doable. As home brewers we find it irresistible to make any beer related commodity ...... cos we can!


----------

